# Your favorite Mozart Requiem sections?



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

It doesn't have to include up to the first bars of the Lacrimosa that he wrote himself :lol:

Mine are the Recordare and Domine!

And has anyone heard Faure's requiem and have favorite sections of that?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Always liked the Rex Tremendae the most. I prefer the Beyer edition of it which is noticeably leaner in orchestration. I find it a bit ironic how the Lacrimosa is considered the centerpiece when Mozart only wrote the first 8 bars.

Personally I like Faure's Requiem much better. Love the sound he achieved in Sanctus and In Paradisum.

I prefer Haydn's Nelson and Mother Teresa Masses way more than any of Mozart's.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the opening. He takes a reflection on Michael Haydn's requiem, adds Handelian features, and puts his own stamp on it. And looking forward, I hear a reflection of this in the Kyrie of Bruckner's first mass.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Always liked the Rex Tremendae the most. I prefer the Beyer edition of it which is noticeably leaner in orchestration. I find it a bit ironic how the Lacrimosa is considered the centerpiece when Mozart only wrote the first 8 bars.


The sections finished by Sussmayer do derive a lot from Mozart's earlier works though.
For example, I hear the Requiem's Agnus Dei in 2:54, and Lacrimosa in 6:19 of this Spatzenmesse


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Lacrimosa. "Wolfie... Wolfie!!!" 

And then _Dies Irae_. I don't understand how could any other composer after Mozart compose other music to these words.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I like the introitus and Kyrie fugal chorus - epic.

Sussmayr did a fine job in the Lacrimosa but of course he was working off superlative existing original material. He may have sung out the lacrimosa on his deathbed or there may have been some sketches that helped - we dont know since none survive.

Its odd that a fully mature Sussmayr really left nothing behind of any note.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

PlaySalieri said:


> I like the introitus and Kyrie fugal chorus - epic.
> 
> Sussmayr did a fine job in the Lacrimosa but of course he was working off superlative existing original material. He may have sung out the lacrimosa on his deathbed or there may have been some sketches that helped - we dont know since none survive.
> 
> Its odd that a fully mature Sussmayr really left nothing behind of any note.


I think there are more composers who became unknown and didn't leave behind masterworks than those who did!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Swosh said:


> I think there are more composers who became unknown and didn't leave behind masterworks than those who did!


Indeed. I've read that 99% of the species that have ever lived are extinct. Most are forgotten. Who remembers the gloomy tube-nosed bat (_Murina tenebrosa_)?


----------



## skim1124 (Mar 6, 2019)

[I said:


> Dies Irae[/I]. I don't understand how could any other composer after Mozart compose other music to these words.


I agree 100%. I always have a great sense of anticipation just before "Dies Irae, Dies Illa."


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

skim1124 said:


> I agree 100%. I always have a great sense of anticipation just before "Dies Irae, Dies Illa."


I feel the same, extraordinary .


----------



## Dimace (Oct 19, 2018)

I like the same every part of it! Requiem is an unparalleled work.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Dimace said:


> I like the same every part of it! Requiem is an unparalleled work.


+1

I love the work in its entirety, it is among my favorite compositions.


----------

